# Jasper County QDM club seeking 1 member



## jammeri5 (Jul 26, 2017)

330 acre club, no water or power at camp site. Multiple food plots and stands in place, mostly planted pines with some hardwoods along creeks and streams. Half of the property was clear cut last spring. Sign in/sign out system with no reserved areas. Plenty of deer and turkey, no hogs 

Dues are 675$

Call or text Steve 404-274-5393


----------



## snuffy (Jul 26, 2017)

Any ducks?


----------



## jammeri5 (Jul 26, 2017)

No ducks


----------



## Trevor pitts (Jul 26, 2017)

How bout 2 guys split 675 just for rabbit hunting noting l
Else after deer season call or text if interested 678.920.4074


----------



## trial&error (Aug 7, 2017)

How many members?


----------

